# Bulged cases



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I've tried to reload some self-defense ammo for my wife's Bersa .380 recently, and am having a problem.

I'm using Speer Gold Dot 115 Grain JHP in a Dillon XL650 press. All of the rounds developed a bulge at the place the bullet ends in the case. The bulge occurs after seating the bullet. About a third of the ammo ends up being too fat at the bulge to fit in case gauge or the gun.

Any ideas? This is the same bullet Speer used in their manual for .380's even though the box says .9mm.

The rounds are a tad shorter than Speer used.

WM


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Does the Dillon bullet seating die also crimp the case? If so, back off the crimp and see if the problem goes away. I have completely backed off the crimping feature on my Lee bullet seating die and then use Lee's factory crimp die to complete things.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

mactex said:


> Does the Dillon bullet seating die also crimp the case? If so, back off the crimp and see if the problem goes away. I have completely backed off the crimping feature on my Lee bullet seating die and then use Lee's factory crimp die to complete things.


No. The die just seats the bullet. That's when the bulge occurs. The next station does the actual crimping, and the bulge does not seem to look any worse.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

PM sent Wandering Man. Good luck. If that don't work hunt up 2400 and drink the Blue Coolaid.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, Baldy.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Uh, it seems there is an insert in the seating die that can be flipped over. One side is for round nose rounds (what I load mostly), and the other side is for flat nose rounds (e.g. JHP's). 

Once I remembered about the insert and made the change, the bulge went away.

Now, if only I could find something so simple to make the bulge in MY middle go away ...

WM


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Glad you found the problem. As for your middle, maybe you could flip the dinner plate upside down? :smt083


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

mactex said:


> Glad you found the problem. As for your middle, maybe you could flip the dinner plate upside down? :smt083


:smt082

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

mactex said:


> Glad you found the problem. As for your middle, maybe you could flip the dinner plate upside down? :smt083


WM, I don't like the solution offered either. I prefer to believe my mirror is defective and my waistline is just right. :mrgreen:

Enjoy

:smt1099


----------

